# Freezing Rain!?



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Freezing rain sucks, it turns everything into a solid sheet of ice. I would rather ride in normal rain than freezing rain.


----------



## gr0mmitgirl (Jan 17, 2011)

The ride is much slower in wet snow, but freezing rain, I'm assuming that the top layer will be icy...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Wear something to cover your face. Freezing rain stings.

Attach a goggle scraper on the outside of your jacket.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

A squeegee is a must, but put it on your glove for easy access. I had a day in the freezing rain and I was covered in ice from head to toe. My goggles were useless without a squeege, even with one it was very difficult to see as your constantly wiping ice as it feeezes, the best way to get rid of it was to take them off and twist them so the ice can break off. 
If it's a thin layer of ice on the snow it will still be fun, if it's thick it will hurt you leg breaking thru the pow.
At least there won't be any lineups.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

All the time. 
44 deg is rain...not freezing...more like a warm spring slush day...wicking layer + gortex shell
Don't take goggles off...will fog
Downpour...gortex + big garbage bags
extra gloves and dry clothes


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info everybody.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

freshy said:


> A squeegee is a must, but put it on your glove for easy access.


I have mine clipped to my jacket on one of those retractable pass holder devices. Where ever you put it, have it available for easy access.


----------

